# Eureka Atom Pro



## Opeth (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi,

Has anybody used Eureka Atom Pro?

I am considering it as a universal (espresso, AeroPress) and low retention grinder for home use.

But see not a lot of detailed reviews about it.

Thanks for any feedbacks.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Opeth said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anybody used Eureka Atom Pro?
> 
> ...


 This one brew grinder only bud. Atom 60 or Mignon 50mm are the options if you want all purpose! Hope this helps


----------



## Opeth (Apr 29, 2020)

Coff Hey said:


> This one brew grinder only bud. Atom 60 or Mignon 50mm are the options if you want all purpose! Hope this helps


 There is a bit of information on the internet about Atom BREW Pro it looks similar to Atom Pro but nothing useful on Eureka website.

However, Eureka states Atom Pro as an all-purpose grinder from espresso to french press.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Opeth said:


> There is a bit of information on the internet about Atom BREW Pro it looks similar to Atom Pro but nothing useful on Eureka website.
> 
> However, Eureka states Atom Pro as an all-purpose grinder from espresso to french press.


 I'd agree, the Atom pro with 75mm burrs looks like an all rounder to me...


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

You're going to have to send a link there's something amiss here. The "atom pro" for the UK is brew grinder with MAC75BREW CP blades. Are you talking about the speciality 75?


----------



## Opeth (Apr 29, 2020)

I found two versions on the internet:

"Brew Pro" has a plastic box for grinded coffee and different adjustment knob 








"Atom Pro" has bigger adjustment knob and two magnetic attachments, one fork is for a portfilter and another one is for V60









But, seems Brew Pro disappeared from Eureka website, I see only Atom Pro.

The burrs have interesting not common geometry (the pic was taken from hb thread)


----------



## Coffe nerd (Jul 29, 2021)

I've got this machine as a home grinder ,it goes from coarse to Turkish it has a rubber bellows on top to blow out the residue it's got useful magnetic attachments to fit under the chute for portafilter and hold various containers plus a cooling fan to keep the motor cool when on.It cost me £1200 in the uk but I think it's worth it for the flexibility of the different grind settings it feels a substantial machine would fit nicely in coffee shop or at home also very simple to use no timers just an on off switch at the front , less to go wrong there don't seem to be many reviews around on this machine but I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Opeth (Apr 29, 2020)

Mine didn't grind fine enough for espresso, Eureka's representative told that they recommended this grinder with default burrs ony for filter methods, not for espresso

After chatting they offered me a set of other burrs for espresso.

I asked for Mythos Titanium burrs and now it grinds perfect for any methods.


----------

